# NPL Smart Trends platform, anyone using it?



## bell diver (11 June 2020)

Hi

I have a friend recently bought the NPL Smart trend platform for a 1 off 15K fee.

You get an expert mentor to help you get started and get apparently 10% returns a month.

It sounds too good to be true, so I've googled them and they have been around a bit but I can't find people singing their praises or saying they are useless? 

I could retire today on 10% a month. so looking for people who have used this program.


----------



## Porper (11 June 2020)

bell diver said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a friend recently bought the NPL Smart trend platform for a 1 off 15K fee.
> 
> ...




If it seems too good to be true...

If they could make 10% per month guaranteed ask yourself why they are bothering advertising or charging you 15k!!


----------



## bell diver (11 June 2020)

Porper said:


> If it seems too good to be true...
> 
> If they could make 10% per month guaranteed ask yourself why they are bothering advertising or charging you 15k!!



I totally agree. I also think even if they were getting 5% returns people would be on here singing there praises, so Im putting it out there and seeing if anything comes back. I would expect also people to be saying I used it for 8 months and broke even or lost etc. It seems strange that no one either way comments. Ive asked on some other forums as well.


----------



## cutz (11 June 2020)

bell diver said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a friend recently bought the NPL Smart trend platform for a 1 off 15K fee.
> 
> ...




Hey Buddy.

Gotta ask yourself, why would anyone want to sell a system that's pumping out 10% a month ?


----------



## bell diver (11 June 2020)

cutz said:


> Hey Buddy.
> 
> Gotta ask yourself, why would anyone want to sell a system that's pumping out 10% a month ?



Mate I totally agree. But they appear to of been running since atleast 2013. So there should be people out there who have used it and can say, nah it's junk stay away from it, or yeah its good or ok ect?? I find it weird that I put a few posts up and no one discusses it? Normally forums people are hyper critical and would slag it off in a heartbeat.


----------



## frugal.rock (11 June 2020)

About us...
"Our Melbourne office enables us a global perspective, offering clients leading technology to trade the major financial markets with confidence and success."
Contact us
*NPL AUSTRALIA*
350 COLLINS STREET
MELBOURNE, VIC 3000
P: 1800 833 930 : +61 3 8804 5731



No licence's listed on the website.
No mention of these experts names or credentials.
The London office address is a share office arrangement. 57 businesses listed there, can't confirm if NPL is one of them...
Nothing seems verifiable.

How is your friend going?

A case for ASIC in my opinion.
@Joe Blow 

F.Rock


----------



## Joe Blow (11 June 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> No licence's listed on the website.
> No mention of these experts names or credentials.
> The London office address is a share office arrangement. 57 businesses listed there, can't confirm if NPL is one of them...
> Nothing seems verifiable.
> ...




I think you said all that needs to be said right there.

10% a month? As Grandad used to say, "pull the other one, it yodels"


----------



## bell diver (12 June 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> About us...
> "Our Melbourne office enables us a global perspective, offering clients leading technology to trade the major financial markets with confidence and success."
> Contact us
> *NPL AUSTRALIA*
> ...



 Paper traded for a month and was happy, and is just over 2 weeks in with real skin in the game and apparently looking like hitting the 10% mark for 2 consecutive months (1 month of paper trade and 2 weeks of real trades). However Dow smashed down 6.9% last night, so interesting to see how the next 2 weeks go as the last 10 weeks have been all up. I've asked if it offers up long and short trades as imagine it would be recommending to short next week?? No reply as yet.
The biggest negative indicator I'm getting  (Apart from the outlandish 10% claims) is that no one is coming on here and saying they use it. Which makes me think their clients are people who have zero trading experience, they pay 15K for a program that they lose money on, after 3 to 6 months, they cash their chips in, decide the markets are rigged and never trade again, hence dont stay in forums to comment, and turn their backs on the markets. If this was any good, surely people would be commenting?


----------



## systematic (12 June 2020)

bell diver said:


> If this was any good, surely people would be commenting?




Perhaps the WiFi isn't crash hot from the client's yachts? _extra points foe those who know the quote_


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 June 2020)

bell diver said:


> Paper traded for a month and was happy, and is just over 2 weeks in with real skin in the game and apparently looking like hitting the 10% mark for 2 consecutive months (1 month of paper trade and 2 weeks of real trades). However Dow smashed down 6.9% last night, so interesting to see how the next 2 weeks go as the last 10 weeks have been all up. I've asked if it offers up long and short trades as imagine it would be recommending to short next week?? No reply as yet.
> The biggest negative indicator I'm getting  (Apart from the outlandish 10% claims) is that no one is coming on here and saying they use it. Which makes me think their clients are people who have zero trading experience, they pay 15K for a program that they lose money on, after 3 to 6 months, they cash their chips in, decide the markets are rigged and never trade again, hence dont stay in forums to comment, and turn their backs on the markets. If this was any good, surely people would be commenting?



Comrade, It is pure and utter shlte. It is for muppets. It is not for people who come on forums such as this. It is not for people who know how to start a computer, nor walk nor talk. Nor for people who breathe. It is not for people with half a brain. It is not for the discerning. It is not for people with money. It is not for people without money. It is not even for Grey Nomads. It is a Norwegian Blue. 

I'm either doing you a favour or encouraging you. 

I trust I have not been overly obtuse in my advice.

gg


----------



## bell diver (12 June 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Comrade, It is pure and utter shlte. It is for muppets. It is not for people who come on forums such as this. It is not for people who know how to start a computer, nor walk nor talk. Nor for people who breathe. It is not for people with half a brain. It is not for the discerning. It is not for people with money. It is not for people without money. It is not even for Grey Nomads. It is a Norwegian Blue.
> 
> I'm either doing you a favour or encouraging you.
> 
> ...



Your not encouraging me lol. I have a friend who has paid for it and is currently investing through their self managed super fund and own savings. Im concerned for my friend so have put a few posts up seeking info on a few forums. So far about 600 people have read or viewed the posts I've put up, yet no one has come forward and said they use this platform. 
In about 2 weeks I'll send my friend a link to all these forums, this one included and say this is why im not interested in the system and why my friend should be very careful with what they are doing with their retirement savings. It won't be me telling them they have made a bad decision, it will be all of you and the apparent lack of anyone saying anything good about it. 
So I appreciate each and everyones reply.


----------



## bell diver (12 June 2020)

I had to google "What is a Norwegian Blue?" LOL


----------



## greggles (12 June 2020)

bell diver said:


> But they appear to of been running since atleast 2013. So there should be people out there who have used it and can say, nah it's junk stay away from it, or yeah its good or ok ect??




You say they have been operating since 2013 but there are no reviews out there on the web. That makes no sense at all. If they were selling a system that was returning 10% a month for the last seven years there would be a lot of new millionaires out there raving about them.

Instead.... nothing. Dead silence. Doesn't smell right, does it? Use your common sense.


----------



## bell diver (12 June 2020)

greggles said:


> You say they have been operating since 2013 but there are no reviews out there on the web. That makes no sense at all. If they were selling a system that was returning 10% a month for the last seven years there would be a lot of new millionaires out there raving about them.
> 
> Instead.... nothing. Dead silence. Doesn't smell right, does it? Use your common sense.



Totally agree mate, I did find some chat on some forums dating back to 2013 or 2015. But it didnt really lead anywhere. 

2015, http://moneyexpert.eu/showthread.ph...t-Trends-Platform-or-similar-trading-software

2014, http://tradersmkt.com/showthread.php?12275-Is-the-NPL-Smart-Trend-Platform-a-cost-effective-purchase

this link a month old suggest they talked them down from 15k to 5k lol. 

I can't find the 2013 link now so maybe 2014 is as far back as I could find?


----------



## cutz (12 June 2020)

bell diver said:


> Your not encouraging me lol. I have a friend who has paid for it and is currently investing through their self managed super fund and own savings. Im concerned for my friend so have put a few posts up seeking info on a few forums. So far about 600 people have read or viewed the posts I've put up, yet no one has come forward and said they use this platform.
> In about 2 weeks I'll send my friend a link to all these forums, this one included and say this is why im not interested in the system and why my friend should be very careful with what they are doing with their retirement savings. It won't be me telling them they have made a bad decision, it will be all of you and the apparent lack of anyone saying anything good about it.
> So I appreciate each and everyones reply.




Hi Buddy,

I understand your concerns for your friend, I was in a similar situation years ago, family friends got involved with a high risk trading software system, new to markets but messing around with commodity futures and options, I did attempt to convey the risks numerous times but to no avail, I guess the marketing hype was blinding.

Some time later I got a sense that things went horribly wrong, we never spoke about the aftermath but lives were changed, to this day I still regret not being more direct, I didn't want to offend, it was and still is that type of relationship.

Not suggesting anything about the company in question but such high returns seem like pie in the sky.

Search websites such as Scamwatch, ACCC, Choice, ASIC. Obtain the names of the company directors and run ASIC / Internet searches, make sure the company has an AFSL.

You mentioned your friend has already paid for it, could be impossible to dissuade.

Good luck.


----------



## Warr87 (13 June 2020)

@cutz You can tell people all you want that what they have bought into is a scam, but it will mostly be met with a defensive attitude and be dismissed. It's not surprising, that is most peoples response when met with information which directly contradicts what has been feed to them (especially from a scam since those are specifically designed to get passed defenses and persuade with 'facts' and 'reviews' and 'guarantees'). I think the only way that you could convince them is if you were certified in some way with finances, or you are known as being a very profitable trader. And even then who knows. Sounds like you did the right thing but your mates still got burned (and were probably too ashamed since you warned them).

When you do a quick search for this company it does seem strange. A lot of talk about 'world leader in trading technology' or being an 'award winner'. 

A smarter recommendation would be for your friends to try The Chartist and their membership. You could have a decade worth of membership with them and access to all of his systems. Never used it, but I would have more trust in Radge than NPL. Some people may have other recommendations for signal providers too (I don't know of any).

Good luck and hopefully you talk them out of throwing away their retirement money. It'd be pretty sad if they blew up their SMSF with this.


----------



## David61 (12 July 2020)

I brought the trading platform about 3 months ago, have only been paper trading, 3 weeks ago I stopped been able to reach their London support number and also the local number. I believe I have been scammed, dont touch it


----------



## wotsgoingon (18 August 2020)

David61 said:


> I brought the trading platform about 3 months ago, have only been paper trading, 3 weeks ago I stopped been able to reach their London support number and also the local number. I believe I have been scammed, dont touch it



Yeah me too. fell for their bull**** and feel quite stupid.  David61 I've done a bit of research on them. It's a pretty tangled financial web they've weaved. I'm sure there's plenty out there they've conned, but they have a bot that somehow suppresses any info (reviews etc.) being shared on the web. Would like to pm you, maybe compare experience.


----------



## Big warrior (27 September 2020)

David61 said:


> I brought the trading platform about 3 months ago, have only been paper trading, 3 weeks ago I stopped been able to reach their London support number and also the local number. I believe I have been scammed, dont touch it



I bought it at the beginning of the year..of course I should have known better.Was told there was only one license remaining in my state for the price of $15000.I said no..he rang back the following day and said the license was sold but could buy a license from a different State..I told him I couldn’t afford the 15k..after more sweet talking from him he offered it for half price .I used the platform with some guidance from the London office.I have made about $2000 using their software.Recently I have been unable to contact their support service emails go unanswered!!!..The software is nothing more than a glorified spreadsheet and honestly I could have made the same $2000 by picking my own stocks to buy.Stay away people....I admit I was conned and I should have known better...Life lesson learned..lol.


----------



## Big warrior (27 September 2020)

David61 said:


> I brought the trading platform about 3 months ago, have only been paper trading, 3 weeks ago I stopped been able to reach their London support number and also the local number. I believe I have been scammed, dont touch it





wotsgoingon said:


> Yeah me too. fell for their bull**** and feel quite stupid.  David61 I've done a bit of research on them. It's a pretty tangled financial web they've weaved. I'm sure there's plenty out there they've conned, but they have a bot that somehow suppresses any info (reviews etc.) being shared on the web. Would like to pm you, maybe compare experience.



Same experience here unable to contact their London office.Feel so stupid for falling for this scam...warn your friends to not touch this.


----------



## dean6796 (8 October 2020)

I too purchased the program over 6months ago and even spoke to ASIC before the purchase (they said they were a registered business in Australia).  Immediately after the purchase of the program I lodged a 'scam' with Scamwatch and have never been provided a follow up, advice or any contact.

I understand I made the mistake of purchasing the 'scam', however, I believe that the Australian Government could have done more to protect the vulnerable people that made a purchase following my lodgement on the Scam Watch website.  How would others be alerted to the scam?? If the ASIC / Scam Watch website listed 'NPL' as a scam, people would have been convinced not to purchase...  

The Govt (ASIC) had the ability to close their back accounts down, websites and registered business they were using to fulfil the scam.


----------



## Big warrior (8 October 2020)

dean6796 said:


> I too purchased the program over 6months ago and even spoke to ASIC before the purchase (they said they were a registered business in Australia).  Immediately after the purchase of the program I lodged a 'scam' with Scamwatch and have never been provided a follow up, advice or any contact.
> 
> I understand I made the mistake of purchasing the 'scam', however, I believe that the Australian Government could have done more to protect the vulnerable people that made a purchase following my lodgement on the Scam Watch website.  How would others be alerted to the scam?? If the ASIC / Scam Watch website listed 'NPL' as a scam, people would have been convinced not to purchase...
> 
> The Govt (ASIC) had the ability to close their back accounts down, websites and registered business they were using to fulfil the scam.



Hey Dean
Sorry to hear about your experience.I bought in early February and did the suggested paper trading for a couple of weeks.I did receive some help from the support team in London for a few months.Then all of a sudden nothing.................did you pay for the end of day prices from industry-data.com?....That cost me another $799.00 for a lifetime subscription.I went to download the end of day prices only to find my account was suspended.The phone numbers were all disconnected and any sent emails bounced back to me.I have reported this to Scam watch and have received a reply


dean6796 said:


> I too purchased the program over 6months ago and even spoke to ASIC before the purchase (they said they were a registered business in Australia).  Immediately after the purchase of the program I lodged a 'scam' with Scamwatch and have never been provided a follow up, advice or any contact.
> 
> I understand I made the mistake of purchasing the 'scam', however, I believe that the Australian Government could have done more to protect the vulnerable people that made a purchase following my lodgement on the Scam Watch website.  How would others be alerted to the scam?? If the ASIC / Scam Watch website listed 'NPL' as a scam, people would have been convinced not to purchase...
> 
> The Govt (ASIC) had the ability to close their back accounts down, websites and registered business they were using to fulfil the scam.



Hi Dean
I agree this should have been listed as a scam on the Scam Watch website.Sorry to hear about your experience.Did you even get to use the package?I bought it in early February.I didn’t realise it was a scam until I went to down load the end of day prices in early September from NPL suggested data company..industry-data.com and found my account was suspended.This cost me a extra $799 fee for a lifetime subscription.This wasn’t made clear to me at the time I purchased the package of course.i have been unable to contact NPL or their support team.All phone numbers are disconnected and my emails bounce back.They seem to have vanished in thin air..no doubt to return under a new name sometime soon.


----------



## frugal.rock (8 October 2020)

The only system that I would pay money for, if buying a system,  would be Nick Radge genuine system, from Nick Radge himself.

Even licenced by ASIC to my understanding.
Genuine reputation.
Lots of reviews.
All verifiable.
All that from reading this forum.
Enough genuine comments from long time posters says it all.
Scammers don't hang around long...fly by night, not sure how they fly now? Broomsticks I guess.

Good luck.


----------



## Big warrior (8 October 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> The only system that I would pay money for, if buying a system,  would be Nick Radge genuine system, from Nick Radge himself.
> 
> Even licenced by ASIC to my understanding.
> Genuine reputation.
> ...



Thanks mate


----------



## Hooroo* (10 December 2020)

bell diver said:


> Paper traded for a month and was happy, and is just over 2 weeks in with real skin in the game and apparently looking like hitting the 10% mark for 2 consecutive months (1 month of paper trade and 2 weeks of real trades). However Dow smashed down 6.9% last night, so interesting to see how the next 2 weeks go as the last 10 weeks have been all up. I've asked if it offers up long and short trades as imagine it would be recommending to short next week?? No reply as yet.
> The biggest negative indicator I'm getting  (Apart from the outlandish 10% claims) is that no one is coming on here and saying they use it. Which makes me think their clients are people who have zero trading experience, they pay 15K for a program that they lose money on, after 3 to 6 months, they cash their chips in, decide the markets are rigged and never trade again, hence dont stay in forums to comment, and turn their backs on the markets. If this was any good, surely people would be commenting?





wotsgoingon said:


> Yeah me too. fell for their bull**** and feel quite stupid.  David61 I've done a bit of research on them. It's a pretty tangled financial web they've weaved. I'm sure there's plenty out there they've conned, but they have a bot that somehow suppresses any info (reviews etc.) being shared on the web. Would like to pm you, maybe compare experience.



i have been scammed to, Have you lot had any luck getting in touch with these Pricks?


----------



## Hooroo* (10 December 2020)

dean6796 said:


> I too purchased the program over 6months ago and even spoke to ASIC before the purchase (they said they were a registered business in Australia).  Immediately after the purchase of the program I lodged a 'scam' with Scamwatch and have never been provided a follow up, advice or any contact.
> 
> I understand I made the mistake of purchasing the 'scam', however, I believe that the Australian Government could have done more to protect the vulnerable people that made a purchase following my lodgement on the Scam Watch website.  How would others be alerted to the scam?? If the ASIC / Scam Watch website listed 'NPL' as a scam, people would have been convinced not to purchase...
> 
> The Govt (ASIC) had the ability to close their back accounts down, websites and registered business they were using to fulfil the scam.



Any luck mate? As i am in the same boat.....


----------



## dean6796 (10 December 2020)

Hooroo* said:


> Any luck mate? As i am in the same boat.....



I resigned to the fact that I will never see the money again.  Ive made the cost back by trading in shares on my own.  

I honestly thought the government could do more to stop this or at least warn people about it.  Particularly when they had an ANZ bank account setup for people to pay money into.  Surely they would have a way to track the scoundrels down.  

Perhaps its worth taking this further with scam watch, ASIC and the bank.


----------



## Hooroo* (10 December 2020)

dean6796 said:


> I resigned to the fact that I will never see the money again.  Ive made the cost back by trading in shares on my own.
> 
> I honestly thought the government could do more to stop this or at least warn people about it.  Particularly when they had an ANZ bank account setup for people to pay money into.  Surely they would have a way to track the scoundrels down.
> 
> Perhaps its worth taking this further with scam watch, ASIC and the bank.



These people deserve to be hung - I am reporting it to every scam watch/crimestoppers there are.


----------



## wotsgoingon (12 January 2022)

Update on NPL / New Vision / Central Trade and all the other names they use. I have been contacted by the Brisbane fraud squad. Apparently they had the "boiler room" operating there. Whilst they don't give too much away, I believe the cops have nabbed them and are building a case. It was made clear to me though the chance of recouping funds is virtually zilch. Good to know they may go to the can (until they get out and do it all again).


----------

